# My Poodles and I



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know if there is already a thread like this, but I'd love to see my poodleforum friends with their poodles on pictures here! I LOVE taking pictures, a lot of you already know that haha!  
So this is a space to share pictures of you and your poodles together!! 

Hope y'all will participate!! 












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My poodles are so spoiled!!!!! I hold their bully sticks to make it easier for them to chew !!  they luv it!









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Cute photos! 

Here are a couple of me and Atticus the first one is the most recent, the others were from the past couple months/year.







Thats his favorite spot to sleep...right on my chest/neck lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

MY! Lou & Michelle....... What pretty young girls you both are! Really cute photos!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Since I am shy and not nearly as young and adorable as you two, I will show you:

My knees:









My hands:









And the top of my head: 

















:angel:


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

You and jazz are beautiful! What are those things on his legs? I need those! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I call them "bracelet protectors", they are also known as 'splash guards', but most people call them 'pee pee pants'. LOL When he is inbetween shows he has to wear them. Although he usually misses his front legs, sometimes he sprinkles a bit.  His are dark purple and very good looking, but these light pink ones were the only ones handly at that moment. 

I bought them from someone who makes them. They are actually not on the website. I contacted her and she made some for him:
California Dog

You can also buy them here (more money):
Products ? poodleit


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I also use them so he can chew bones and I don't have to worry about him chewing his bracelets off.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Michelle -* The poses, expression, eyes, etc of Atticus is really like looking at Bella only in red - literally they could be twins! I can't thank you enough with helping me find her - we are truly blessed.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Outwest, i agree
You are both beautiful!! Love your pictures! And I love your shinny curly hair too, very pretty. I wish I could have short hair but my face is too round for that  
Thanks for sharing the pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Michelle, great pictures! The 2nd one is my favorite


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> MY! Lou & Michelle....... What pretty young girls you both are! Really cute photos!


Thanks dear!!! I love that picture with Molly, the one that you are BOTH SMILING! Post it here  hehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

This is one of me,hubby and Billy and Tia in the summer. It's pouring with rain here at the moment,summer seems a long time ago,boo hoo!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> This is one of me,hubby and Billy and Tia in the summer. It's pouring with rain here at the moment,summer seems a long time ago,boo hoo!


Aw I love family photos! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou said:


> Aw I love family photos!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here is a family photo from us 
Notice the pictures of the babies behind hubby and the kids  

We moved though, we are not in that ugly house anymore, but have the pictures up here too 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for this thread, so fun seeing people with their dogs! Thankfully I don't have to show my old mug because I don't have my dog yet. Almost feel like I need a facelift to be on this forum with all you beautiful people!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Kblubyu said:


> Thanks for this thread, so fun seeing people with their dogs! Thankfully I don't have to show my old mug because I don't have my dog yet. Almost feel like I need a facelift to be on this forum with all you beautiful people!


Hehe All the people that love their poodles are beautiful in my eyes  So post those wonderful pictures full of love and happiness 
I'm glad you like the thread, I wish more people would participate ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! The Cheshire Cat ain't got nothin' on Me & Molly!


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

I love seeing the mama to Molly! No wonder she is so put together! You two make a beautiful pair.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yup! The Cheshire Cat ain't got nothin' on Me & Molly!


Aw thank you for posting that one!!! I love it!! Beautiful smiles 
It makes me smile too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My sister and I had some professional photographs taken last year by the river valley in the fall. Here is my favorite that I have on the wall at work. 
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

schpeckie said:


> My sister and I had some professional photographs taken last year by the river valley in the fall. Here is my favorite that I have on the wall at work.
> Sylvia & the Girls!


Aw!! That picture put a smile on my face instantly!!! So sweet, thanks for sharing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

That is the most amazing picture. The expression on your pups face is priceless and far better than poised pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Gorgeous picture Schpeckie!!


Me, my boyfriend and Smiley


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> My sister and I had some professional photographs taken last year by the river valley in the fall. Here is my favorite that I have on the wall at work.
> Sylvia & the Girls!


What beautiful photos. I really like the one of the girls snuggling to you, it is just lovely.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah lovely snuggles schpeckie! My mini Tia is a snuggler! Spoo Billy loves a snuggle too and when I get in the middle of my two when they both want a snuggle at the same time I call it a poodle sandwich! The best kind I think!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My granddaughter and Jazz nervous before entering the ring. I and Jazz's breeder elated at the end of the 4th show when Jazz had become a new champion. And my favorite a black and white phone photo taken by another person who kindly shared this beautiful photo with us.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Me and Beau chillin'










Music soothes the cuddley beast


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Love this thread! Will have some therapy and then maybe let hubby loose with a camera... Then y'all can get therapy too )


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Me and Beau chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw!! I loooooooooove music , my poodles do too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Music soothes the cuddley beast








[/QUOTE]


That is priceless! Beau is so content!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Music soothes the cuddley beast



That is priceless! Beau is so content![/QUOTE]

He curls up at my feet anytime I play. I think he likes it mostly because he knows I'll stay put for awhile!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Aaah....banjo! It's a dying art. I am glad you are keeping it alive.  And, look at all those other strings. My oldest daughter is a musician - all the woodwinds. Her wall looks like yours plus a piano (is that a harpsichord I see?). Beau looks like he appreciates it, too. Too bad poodle forum doesn't have sound.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Snuggle buddy!








Baby Hib and me.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He certainlyu is snuggly looking!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Snuggle buddy!
> View attachment 97425
> 
> 
> ...


I love those pictures!!! On The first one he looks like he is in need of a big hug!!  so sweet lookin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So wasn't going to do this but...

Two firsts here - first time I've been in front of a camera this decade, and first time with both dogs on my knee at the same time!

Anyway, here's me and the kids...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh d'uh.... helps if you add photos... sorry!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Such stunning pictures of everyone with their babies!







Here I am with Jippy.. Rhett was standing making faces at us behind DH!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just love seeing so much love captured in a photo !! Thanks to all for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

Most are just miya but im in a few with her


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Miyas Mommy said:


> Most are just miya but im in a few with her


Is that your daughter?? She is soooo sweet! Miya is lovely too of course


----------



## Miyas Mommy (Oct 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Is that your daughter?? She is soooo sweet! Miya is lovely too of course


Thank you! Yes that is my daughter!


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oh d'uh.... helps if you add photos... sorry!


I love it! Great to see you, your posts about your dogs are always so interesting!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread pointed out to me that while I have hundreds, okay thousands, of photos of Halo I have like 3 of us together (and 2 of those I can't get off of my phone!).

Here's the only one I have access to, back when my hair was blue  She's only 9 months here (she's 2 now and a completely different color!).


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Love your hair color...and your beautiful dog!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Fun, Fun, Fun, Love seeing the human faces, that hide behind our fluffy Poodles.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Such awesome photos!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have a good pic but this is pretty real....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Love all these pictures! 
Here is one from Sunday. It is my husband, his sister and their mother with Bonnie, Chili and Jazz. Chili is my sister in law's poodle. Bonnie's been getting in the mud, can you tell?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice, Outback!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Love all these pictures!
> Here is one from Sunday. It is my husband, his sister and their mother with Bonnie, Chili and Jazz. Chili is my sister in law's poodle. Bonnie's been getting in the mud, can you tell?


Aw I LOVE family photos!! This is a Great one!

Please post as many as you'd like!!
I'm photo obsessed! Hehehe


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone else notice a common theme? Face licks!!!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Vogue(6 months old) and my almost 12 year old golden at A recent outing at a park in the city and one Sunday morning snuggle.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the name Vogue! I am going to have to remember that one for the future.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Posted twice somehow... sorry, I can't find a way to delete this?


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

I have lots of pics of various members of the family with Beau... I have to survive without him for months somehow. 



My friends came over and we played a bunch of games, including the one here that's basically like chess but with dinosaurs (highly recommended, if you're as mature and fond of games as my friends and I are.  ) Anyway, I recruited Beau to my team and we either won or almost won... His top-knot did make it pretty hard to see the board though.



I came back from the pool. Beau was happy. I think he was half giving me kisses and half licking water droplets off my face lol.



A really sweet picture of LEUllman and Beau... I love it cause they look so happy to be together. Mind y'all, Beau doesn't walk around smiling 24/7, he generally has to have a "reason." 



Snuggles! Featuring a cameo by LEUllman's elbow.



More snuggles! If you haven't noticed, Beau likes falling asleep on my legs. Well, my limbs in general.



Beau guarding my sister while she naps. 



We both had got hair cuts... good reason to take a picture together right?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you know what seems to be so obvious in all these wonderful photos,how affectionate and human like our poodles are! We walked past a lady today and Billy nuzzled his head into her hand,she said to me that her grandmother had had a standard poodle but she was scared of dogs.she gave Billy a stroke and said I am really wary of big dogs I don't know why really,but he is lovely. I said he is not a dog,he is a poodle that's why!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> I don't have a good pic but this is pretty real....


Fab, fab, FAB! Love and licks!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Do you know what seems to be so obvious in all these wonderful photos,how affectionate and human like our poodles are! We walked past a lady today and Billy nuzzled his head into her hand,she said to me that her grandmother had had a standard poodle but she was scared of dogs.she gave Billy a stroke and said I am really wary of big dogs I don't know why really,but he is lovely. I said he is not a dog,he is a poodle that's why!


Yep - looking at all these lovely photos just reinforces why people are drawn to our poodles. We get it all the time, especially with Pippin, and often with children who "don't like dogs". There's something special about poodles, the ooze the lurve vibe!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I do think they give out a vibe manxcat. There was an old lady who I used to see regularly when I took my lovely spoo Harley out who always came over to us and asked to stroke him. She used to say to me she didn't really like dogs but really took to Harley. When I saw her afterwards she would always say to me: how is my lovely boy today! I have had people call out of car windows as they drive past me"lovely dog" or call over the road. Every day on my walks at least one person will comment on the dogs,and when we cross at zebra crossings you can see people in cars pointing and laughing. I guess my two do look funny together as there is such a size difference,but I feel they make people smile,they are feel good dogs! A man who was mowing his lawn as I walked past yesterday said to me: are your dogs as happy as they look? I thought that was a lovely thing to say.
We are lucky people us poodle owners.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy with his mama!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Hiking with pups!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My babies lay right around my chair when I'm working aw  

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 !!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou said:


> My babies lay right around my chair when I'm working aw
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 !!!!
> 
> ...


Oops!! Picture !!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lou is perfectly camouflaged on that carpet, both in color and texture! :spy:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Lou is perfectly camouflaged on that carpet, both in color and texture! :spy:


Aha hahahahaha That's funny!!! 
The invisible poodle!! All she has to do is cover her eyes and nose with her paws!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Every night we have a little snuggle fest like this...it's the best


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

The first is a selfie after our first UKC show & the second is a very lazy Sunday of my husband about 6 months ago. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Me and Rocky taken now









And when we went on a little holiday to Keswick, Rocky got to go to his first pub 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Found another! This was just after he got neutered and was feeling all woozy and cuddly, I loved it lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Such lovely pictures! I'm luvin' it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank goodness I finally was able to fix it so I can now post pics. So here we are finally Brandon and me. Some are silly pictures.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> Thank goodness I finally was able to fix it so I can now post pics. So here we are finally Brandon and me. Some are silly pictures.
> View attachment 98569
> 
> View attachment 98577
> ...


YAY!! thanks for sharing, great photos! Love close ups


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love all the poodles on the forum, but there's just something extra soulful about Brandon's face and expressions. Love him!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou was just giving her momma some luvin' !!!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tia and my daughter Sam*

My two best girls!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> My two best girls!


What a sweet picture!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I love this thread and all of the wonderful pictures of everybody and their poodles! Here are a few pictures of Gabriella and me. She is my snuggle poodle.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> I love this thread and all of the wonderful pictures of everybody and their poodles! Here are a few pictures of Gabriella and me. She is my snuggle poodle.


I'm glad you enjoy this thread! I do too, it's so great to see so much poodle luv!!!  thanks for sharing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My two are so pleased that my lovely son Danny is home from California. He was gone 2 weeks and they really missed him!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

How sweet!! And what a beautiful phantom girl.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou giving her daddy some luvin' aw...
She can stay like that and take a long nap 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful day here, so Jazz and I walked to the meadow for some off-lead fun.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Duplicate sorry


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are my poodles sleeping, Apollo in the back and miss Lou laying on my foot hehe










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

I am usually a person with the camera, but I have also a few picts with me and my poodles  Usually on some competition 

Loki second day after I took him from shelter...









Dance...









Dance









Loki


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome photos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Awesome photos of you, Loki and Dance and you didn't even take them!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I love your pictures. The weather seem so refreshingly cool that your dog wants to dance. Beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Why cant I see the others pics, just lou's pics?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Scratch that. I see all pics now. Beautiful poodle with their gorgeous owners. They sure took after us, aren't they?


----------

